# bbq millionaires



## bigwheel (Aug 4, 2007)

They out there already or close I think. Got to have a bunch of money to compete I expect.  It sorta like politics. 

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Aren't all the guys that cater, millionaires??? LOL


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 4, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Aren't all the guys that cater, millionaires??? LOL


Yea, Right!


----------

